# Im Back From Vacation :)



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Woohoo, back from vacation - TODAY 

It was great, went to a cottage on a small harbour-town in Northern Ontario and kayaked, hiked, took a 2 hour sunset cruise, and ate ALOT of junk food, LOL.

Here are some pics i took  enjoy the Canadian scenery...


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

wow cool really good to see your alive still


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, nice shots youve got there! thanks for sharing them with us  i understand why you had so much fun :wink:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I want a cabin right their in the first picture.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow cool! I've been missing you over this and MSN


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

haha. ok, maybe i should upload some more photos?  

Yeah it was a great time...and in the town there is this shop called "The Sweet Shop" a very dangerous place for me. I had way too much junk food from there lol.

It is a very beautiful place to go.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

:hi: Welcome back! Now that I think about it you did disappear for awhile.


----------

